# Hi. Unsure what to do?????



## mrs.pinkcat (Apr 22, 2012)

My daughter aged 3 has just fallen asleep at lunchtime and I'm not sure whether I need to wake her up to eat or whether I can leave her to sleep.  Just wondering what would be the best thing to do?


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Mrs im not usually one to reply in parents section, but was just wondering when did she last eat?


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi.  She had her snack at 10am but nothing since then.  We've been only diagnosed for a month so still a bit new to this.


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2012)

mrs.pinkcat said:


> Hi.  She had her snack at 10am but nothing since then.  We've been only diagnosed for a month so still a bit new to this.



Does she usually have her lunch at midday?if she is asleep maybe best to leave her for a wee bit longer but no longer then an hour, I dont want to say anymore as I dont wanna get this wrong for you so hope someone else with abit more knowledge comes along soon


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Apr 22, 2012)

HI.  She normally eats at 12 so had nearly an hours sleep.  She never sleeps during the day so this is a new thing.  I will wake her up soon I think.  Thankyou for the advice. It's great to know that there is always someone around to help


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 22, 2012)

It all depends on what insulin she is on. If you inject at lunch time then she's fine to sleep. If not wake her up  (2 jabs a day)
Are you sure she is asleep and not hypo?


----------



## ageez (Apr 22, 2012)

In future, if she is a heavy sleeper, you might be able to get away with a blood glucose check while she is asleep! My son can easily sleep through a check and I always relish these as finger pricks that he doesn't have to live through, in a manner of speaking! I would then make the decision whether to wake her or not on the basis of the blood sugar result. If her number is good, let her sleep on a bit.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2012)

I would test & then relax.  I have been T1 since age 3 & cant remember what my parents did.  Good luck kids will sleep


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Apr 23, 2012)

I let my wee one sleep... but no more than an hour past her meal time. I also test her ( she does not wake up when we do this   Just to make sure she's not hypo) 
MDI allows you a bit of flexability, but i would always test to be on the safe side.


----------



## mrs.pinkcat (Apr 23, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for your help.  This is all so new to me.  I did let her sleep for an hour then woke her up and nothing bad happened . I did test her just before she fell asleep and she was 10.1 so I thought she would be ok but it's just so scary when its your own child.  After what she went through when she was diagnosed I just want to get it right for her.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 25, 2012)

I let my daughter also aged 3 sleep and test her, she usually sleep tho it  if its low then I'll wake her up to eat, you will be expert sooner or later, just learn one at a time, good luck


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep agree, if you are never sure then always test.  There is nothing wrong with lots of testing on kiddies until you know what you are doing and are confident with it.   Its better to be safe than sorry as we all know.   

I test Jessica when asleep all the time and its no problem.  Probably best to start doing that now at a young age anyway so that they get used to staying asleep when you test, its better for them that they are not disturbed unless they have to be.

Glad everything was ok.


----------

